# Sipder Web transfer



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Afternoon everyone .. its been a while since i've posted i know .. i've just been reading an reading an watching videos an sooooo much before i get started ..

My new heat press will be here tomorrow .. an i'm on the look out for a really well done plastisol transfer of a spider web .. i want to cover an entire hoodie with the look of spider webs ..

i've seen one thats for the sleeve of a hoodie but would like more than 1 spiderweb look .. differant sizes an shapes .. 

i've searched all over .. but apparently not all over cause i can't find anymore than that 1 i did.

any recomendations would be GREATLY appreciated .. an thank you in advanced ..


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi, I think that is a design that would have to made as a custom transfer.


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

I was hoping no one would say that LOL !time to get some quotes .. i would think with halloween people would have it this time of year .. i have a fall show i do an webs are a big seller where i am


----------

